# A parallel path of neutral current



## electric3675 (Nov 22, 2016)

hi, 

The last few service upgrades i did theres was a metal nipple not pvc between panel and meter back to back but this makes a parallel neutral current if metal correct if im wrong so the nipple can have neutral current on it isnt that a code violation " parallel path of neutral current " unless theres a exception so where for back to back only then or something i think this was something they did a while ago 70- 90 s or something


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, you are correct. It's normal.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

You should try periods some time. It's all the rage these days. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

unfortunately, potential touch voltage/parallel neutral current from first means of disconnect back to poco is not something well addressed by the code. It is present and potentially dangerous. Personally, I think it is better for the meter can to be grounded/bonded, but that's just my opinion.

But the fact remains, that because pocos do not want to add the cost of running grounds to remove this potential hazard, the hazard remains.

Don't forget, the meter can and equipment on other side back to poco is not really covered by NEC, since it belongs to poco. I don't keep up with NESC rules, so if this has recently been addressed by that, then that's a good thing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know if you guys see this too, or if it's only done in my area, but pretty much 90% of the older sub-panels that I look in have the neutral and ground bonded inside of them. And I don't just mean sub-panels in houses where a handyman could have done it, I'm talking about the ones inside of each unit in apartment buildings.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

electric3675 said:


> hi,
> The last few service upgrades i did theres was a metal nipple not pvc between panel and meter back to back but this makes a parallel neutral current if metal correct if im wrong so the nipple can have neutral current on it isnt that a code violation " parallel path of neutral current " unless theres a exception so where for back to back only then or something i think this was something they did a while ago 70- 90 s or something


This is the only place you will find that it is allowed by code. Bonding is required.if it isn't a concentric or eccentric knock out, I like bonding locknuts to save on time and money where required.


----------

